# BANG Tx... 7-25, Lake Acworth *UPDATED 7/21*



## russ010 (Jun 29, 2009)

****EVENT LOCATION HAS CHANGED***
***WE WILL BE AT CARTERS REREG***​*
Start time for this event, and the rest of the events will begin at 6:00am sharp. If you're going to be late, you need to call me and let me know so that we'll know. I'm only going to allow 30min to be late unless other circumstances are involved or if you haven't already contacted me prior to the event to let me know you'll be later. You will still have to find me on the water to pay your event dues and so that I can check your livewell.

Blue is in...

1. Russ
2. Dale & Jeff
3. Tyler (not Kerry)
4. Isaac & Joey - finally got them - they are in
5. Alan & new partner Probably fishing.. (Alan is who fished with Isaac at Carters last month, not sure if he is going to come, but Isaac called and asked if he could have a partner join to fish the rest of the season since he paid dues to fish at Carters)
6. Chris M. & Jay
7. Anthony & Randy - OUT
8. Kevin & Ben - OUT
9. Jeff C. & David - ok for Acworth... waiting for response at Carters


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 29, 2009)

6 is good for me!!! more time for topwater!!!


----------



## stickum (Jun 29, 2009)

Man.. thats early for us who live far away from there, probably could make it 30mn no big deal just a thought about maybe making Acworth a little sooner by the time of last Tx. thats getting into deer season what cha think


----------



## lizard drager (Jun 30, 2009)

i say we fish 6-2 and get off of that little mud hole early.its to hot to be huntin in sept.anyway,lets start em all early if we can and get um over early.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 30, 2009)

yea 2 sounds good to...It does get hot out there!!!


----------



## stickum (Jun 30, 2009)

what i was suggesting was move tx up by 2 weeks sooner


----------



## russ010 (Jun 30, 2009)

The dates of the tournaments are pretty much set in stone. There are people traveling and on vacation who made plans around the tournaments so theres no changing them.

As far as time goes, I like the idea of starting all of them at 6am. I understand it's hard for some who live far off, but if you get there a little late it's no big deal to me if it's not a problem with anybody else.

I don't mind changing the times to end at 2pm, but I think we should make the decision of the time to end all tournaments that morning before we start. You never know what the weather is going to be doing and it may be bearable to fish til 3pm.

I'll get in touch with Isaac and let them know the times for this next tourney will be 6am - 2pm. We caught our last fish this past weekend at 2pm, and it was a non keeper. Out of the 8 fish we caught, only 2 were keepers


----------



## russ010 (Jul 7, 2009)

OK, I talked to Isaac and it's official.

From here on, all tournaments will begin at 6:00am. We'll decide the stop time the morning of the tournament based on how the weather is going to be. It could range anywhere from 2pm-4pm. Remember at Lathem, it's still an 8am start since that is when they open the gates. We will fish atleast 8 hours at each tournament.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 13, 2009)

I need to get a tally of who all is going to be at the Acworth Tx... I'll update the first post with names.

Don't forget the start time is 6am. We'll end at either 2pm or 3pm, but we'll decide that morning when we all are there.


----------



## lizard drager (Jul 13, 2009)

ill be there waitin on yall bright and early.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jul 13, 2009)

me to man...I am ready!!!!


----------



## krusty (Jul 14, 2009)

Jay and I are in.


----------



## stickum (Jul 17, 2009)

me and Randy Not fishing Acworth


----------



## krusty (Jul 20, 2009)

Anyone fish Acworth this past weekend?


----------



## lizard drager (Jul 20, 2009)

i got there at day brake on sat.got 1 keeper,about 9:30,a skee boat and 2 see doos starting wearing the place out.they were taking handycap people skying.this went on till i left about noon.depending on the results this sat,i think we forget about that %$#$#%....mudhole.visability is less than a foot,thats with a blackand blue jig.


----------



## krusty (Jul 20, 2009)

Really Jet Skis - if that continues I agree.  The whole reason for fishing ELECTRIC only lakes is to avoid this kind of stuff.  I was a little peeved the weekend before last because they had a swimming race on Acworth which started around 8:30 or so.  And sure enough they had the markers close to shore so a bunch of swimmers came with in a couple yards of where I was fishing.  Didn't bother me all that much, it was some what funny because I couldn't believe anyone would voluntarily swim in the lake.  I may give a call down to the city hall this week and see if they have any other events that may disrupt our peace and tranquility of electric only fishing.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 20, 2009)

if they have something going on, we could always go back up to Carters (we don't fish it again until Sept).... just need enough time to get the word out


----------



## lizard drager (Jul 20, 2009)

hey get this,....i get there at 6:25.am......look out across the lake towards the golf corse,and see something in the water,....after rubing my eyes i see 2 people swiming wright out in the middle of that nasty lake.now that i think about it there was only one other boat trying to fish besides me. ill go back to carters in a heartbeat over acworth any day.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jul 20, 2009)

lizard drager said:


> hey get this,....i get there at 6:25.am......look out across the lake towards the golf corse,and see something in the water,....after rubing my eyes i see 2 people swiming wright out in the middle of that nasty lake.now that i think about it there was only one other boat trying to fish besides me. ill go back to carters in a heartbeat over acworth any day.



me to!


----------



## russ010 (Jul 20, 2009)

well.. it's up to you guys. Chris is the closest to that lake, and I would consider it his home lake.

So I'll let him make the decision of whether or not he wants to fish there or up at Carters. I don't care one way or the other.. but I just checked the forecast and there is 20% chance of rain at both locations with highs approaching 90 at Carters, and 90s in Acworth (it will change 100 times before Saturday)... but I know Carters is great in the rain, not sure about Acworth - that place is unreal.

Jeff C. & his partner have a bass boat they wanted to use at Acworth, but I'm going to tell them that they can still fish at Carters (if we change it), but they can't turn the motors on except for at the ramp to load if they need to.

I need to know pretty soon (by Wednesday) so I can call everybody to get them up to date.

Stickum - would y'all fish it if we changed it to Carters? Times would still be the same - 6am to 2 or 3pm.

I'm going to stay on though... I love night fishing that place


----------



## lizard drager (Jul 20, 2009)

i vote for carters.love them spots.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 20, 2009)

Of the 3 fish over 2lbs I caught, 2 of them were Largemouth.. the biggest one I caught was a spot.

The 6lb'r that came out of there was a Largemouth too


----------



## krusty (Jul 21, 2009)

Take a vote and let the majority rule.


----------



## stickum (Jul 21, 2009)

We probaly would i have to check with Randy and see what he wants to do , we werent to excited about Acworth thats why we werent fishing seems like a waste of time to me


----------



## russ010 (Jul 21, 2009)

ok - tournament this weekend will be at CARTERS REREG. Start time will be 6am, and I mean 6am sharp. Get there early, put your boats in and I should be there (I won't lose my keys this time). 

We'll end fishing at either 2pm or 3pm. It's supposed to be warm, but we'll take a vote that morning, and I'll make the final decision. 2pm will be 8 hours of fishing, so that will work with the rules of how long each tournament will be.


----------



## stickum (Jul 21, 2009)

not going to be able to make it


----------



## russ010 (Jul 22, 2009)

I went out to Carter's last night and fished 7pm-12am... 4 fish in the boat, 2 keepers that might have been a pound, but I'm figuring they were just shy. I broke off 2 on the hookset because of sorry line not holding my knots.

The water level was up HIGH. If you know where that rock bluff wall is across the lake - well, you couldn't see any rock. I was pitching into trees... There is supposed to be a front coming through, with storms so hopefully fishing should be good Saturday morning. If you remember, these were the same conditions we had at our first tournament there - and the temps are going to be about the same. Water temp the last 3 times I've been have been 72-73*


----------



## russ010 (Jul 23, 2009)

fished again last night.. water level is still up - probably around 690 or so. I had 2, one decent and merky had 5 or 6 (I lost count). He had a few 14-15" fish. 

If the water level is high Saturday morning - it's going to be fun!


----------



## MerkyWaters (Jul 24, 2009)

Good luck to everyone on Sat. Looks like it is to be some good weather. 

I am going to predict Russ winning this one!!!!


----------



## lizard drager (Jul 25, 2009)

man,.......you put the jinx on him and kevin.please dont predict me and jeff ....aka team spot remover...... to win one.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 25, 2009)

haha... no worries man - if this were a night tournament maybe things would have been a little different (doubtful, but I would have been more confident). Levels at 6am this morning was 696 (I'm figuring that is full pool)

Congrats to Dale (lizard drager) and Jeff on the win - y'all showed us all out with 4 of the 11 fish weighed in..

I'm working on the website and putting in all of the results now, so give me about 30min - 1 hour and I'll have it posted. I'll reply here when it's done.

Had a great time with my 0 fish caught - thanks to Kevin for joining me on the trip... I really needed it today!


----------



## russ010 (Jul 25, 2009)

Website has been updated. Be sure to read the bottom material on the Point Standings page - it includes information for the Classic. Don't forget you have to fish atleast 5 regular season tournaments to be eligible for the Classic.

Dale - you and Jeff received over 15pts today moving you even closer to the top.

4th and 5th place are still up for grabs - 3 teams are currently fighting for 5th place - the last 3 tournaments will be the decision maker.

Carters ReReg Results - http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com/carters72509.html

Point Standings - http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com/pointstandings.html


----------

